# Salary comparison between India and Australia



## gb_raj (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi all,
Need views from experts. I'm currently based in Pune, India and my company is offering me an Intracompany transfer to Sydney to work at client location. I work in a banking Product company as a Project Manager and i will work in a bank in Sydney as the PM for a new project. i have 14yrs of work experience.

In India my current monthly takehome pay is around Rs.1.25lacs (125k) and an annual bonus of around 4lacs (400k). What would be an equivalent/better pay in Sydney? From my research and talking to few people, i feel i should get between 130k to 150k per annum, which would give me a takehome pay of 9 - 10k and a saving potential of 3k per month. I will move with my family consisting my wife, 9yr old girl and 2 yr old boy. I need to take into account the expenses of my children's schooling.

Is this a fair expectation? Need help from people who have migrated from India to AU with a similar background. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

gb_raj said:


> Hi all,
> Need views from experts. I'm currently based in Pune, India and my company is offering me an Intracompany transfer to Sydney to work at client location. I work in a banking Product company as a Project Manager and i will work in a bank in Sydney as the PM for a new project. i have 14yrs of work experience.
> 
> In India my current monthly takehome pay is around Rs.1.25lacs (125k) and an annual bonus of around 4lacs (400k). What would be an equivalent/better pay in Sydney? From my research and talking to few people, i feel i should get between 130k to 150k per annum, which would give me a takehome pay of 9 - 10k and a saving potential of 3k per month. I will move with my family consisting my wife, 9yr old girl and 2 yr old boy. I need to take into account the expenses of my children's schooling.
> ...


I dont think you will get anywhere near to 9k take away salary even if its 130k. Tax deduction above 80k slab is 50%.

You are talking about sydney mate. Rent of Decent house for a family of 4 in outer suburb will be minimum around $450/week (around 2k/month).

90k in melbourne = 130k in sydney if you consider cost of livong.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

gb_raj said:


> Hi all,
> Need views from experts. I'm currently based in Pune, India and my company is offering me an Intracompany transfer to Sydney to work at client location. I work in a banking Product company as a Project Manager and i will work in a bank in Sydney as the PM for a new project. i have 14yrs of work experience.
> 
> In India my current monthly takehome pay is around Rs.1.25lacs (125k) and an annual bonus of around 4lacs (400k). What would be an equivalent/better pay in Sydney? From my research and talking to few people, i feel i should get between 130k to 150k per annum, which would give me a takehome pay of 9 - 10k and a saving potential of 3k per month. I will move with my family consisting my wife, 9yr old girl and 2 yr old boy. I need to take into account the expenses of my children's schooling.
> ...


$150k (excl. super!) per annum gets you about $8,500net per month (incl. tax rebate). Don't know your lifestyle but if you live in Sydney I storngly doubt your monthly saving will be $2k. 
I lived in Sydney about 2 yrs ago, had 2 Kids at this time and a similar income and there was hardly any Money left at the end of the month.

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If I am correct in assuming this- OP also needs to take care of medicals, etc from his own pocket if his is not a PR type visa, right?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

gb_raj said:


> Hi all,
> Need views from experts. I'm currently based in Pune, India and my company is offering me an Intracompany transfer to Sydney to work at client location. I work in a banking Product company as a Project Manager and i will work in a bank in Sydney as the PM for a new project. i have 14yrs of work experience.
> 
> In India my current monthly takehome pay is around Rs.1.25lacs (125k) and an annual bonus of around 4lacs (400k). What would be an equivalent/better pay in Sydney? From my research and talking to few people, i feel i should get between 130k to 150k per annum, which would give me a takehome pay of 9 - 10k and a saving potential of 3k per month. I will move with my family consisting my wife, 9yr old girl and 2 yr old boy. I need to take into account the expenses of my children's schooling.
> ...




Try pay calculator ..... excluding super on salary of 150K will give you 8600+ change. If it includes super you will get approx 7900. In both cases you have to contribute approx 1000 AUD in super which you will get back once you return permanently after completing assignment with 50% tax on it.
I feel with two kids, living an decent lifestyle needs 6000 AUD, so your saving will be same as of India and super money is a plus.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If I am correct in assuming this- OP also needs to take care of medicals, etc from his own pocket if his is not a PR type visa, right?


Yep... also no child care rebate, no free schooling (not 100% sure about schoooling though).

We paid about $550 for health care each month but must admit that we picked the top cover.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

gb_raj said:


> Hi all,
> Need views from experts. I'm currently based in Pune, India and my company is offering me an Intracompany transfer to Sydney to work at client location. I work in a banking Product company as a Project Manager and i will work in a bank in Sydney as the PM for a new project. i have 14yrs of work experience.
> 
> In India my current monthly takehome pay is around Rs.1.25lacs (125k) and an annual bonus of around 4lacs (400k). What would be an equivalent/better pay in Sydney? From my research and talking to few people, i feel i should get between 130k to 150k per annum, which would give me a takehome pay of 9 - 10k and a saving potential of 3k per month. I will move with my family consisting my wife, 9yr old girl and 2 yr old boy. I need to take into account the expenses of my children's schooling.
> ...



Can i know the Banking product company that you are based on just out of curiosity. 

As per my knowledge there are three multinational banks who are based out of pune having there development center and one financial product based firm. 

I was in later and was getting paid 100k as a developer with 7 years experience and i knew my manager ( he spilled out his salary while in a pub  ) was getting paid around 150k he had around 13 years of experience with two kids and wife and he was having zero savings but decent lifestyle, but we were located at Melbourne and not Sydney.

Other thing is you would have practically zero savings with kids the above tax logic by people takes heavy toll on what we are earning and saving


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Try pay calculator ..... excluding super on salary of 150K will give you 8600+ change. If it includes super you will get approx 7900. In both cases you have to contribute approx 1000 AUD in super which you will get back once you return permanently after completing assignment with 50% tax on it.
> I feel with two kids, living an decent lifestyle needs 6000 AUD, so your saving will be same as of India and super money is a plus.


The pay calculator is indeed quite accurate. 
However, no way you can have a decent lifestyle for $6k in Sydney AND save Money at the end of the month. UNLESS you live far far away from the city OR in a crappy neighbourhood OR in a very tiny place (which no agent will give to you with two kids anyway) and you do not give your kids into child care (about $80 to $100/day per kid) and you do not have any social life etc. etc. etc.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

as per the comments, it is difficult for him to save 9-10k. 

Just wondering, if the person is single then would he able to save 7k = 3.5 lakh/month? 





gb_raj said:


> Hi all,
> Need views from experts. I'm currently based in Pune, India and my company is offering me an Intracompany transfer to Sydney to work at client location. I work in a banking Product company as a Project Manager and i will work in a bank in Sydney as the PM for a new project. i have 14yrs of work experience.
> 
> In India my current monthly takehome pay is around Rs.1.25lacs (125k) and an annual bonus of around 4lacs (400k). What would be an equivalent/better pay in Sydney? From my research and talking to few people, i feel i should get between 130k to 150k per annum, which would give me a takehome pay of 9 - 10k and a saving potential of 3k per month. I will move with my family consisting my wife, 9yr old girl and 2 yr old boy. I need to take into account the expenses of my children's schooling.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> as per the comments, it is difficult for him to save 9-10k.
> 
> Just wondering, if the person is single then would he able to save 10k?


Mate, as per the comments, he won't even take home 10K, let alone save 10K.


----------



## gb_raj (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. That clears things and gives me better perspective now. The Pay calculator suggests that i need to have 180k to get 9k net pay. My lifestyle is not extravagant. I'm a teetotaler. But I spend in travel and food. Like dining out once/twice a week and do weekend trips once a month and a weeklong vacation once a year. I dont think the move would be financially beneficial if i cant save 2k atleast. The $80/day child care seems to be quite high, but its something i definitely need to opt for the little one. 

I would assume 7k for expenses and anything beyond it as saving, so will target for 9-10k per month.


----------



## gb_raj (Jun 10, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> as per the comments, it is difficult for him to save 9-10k.
> 
> Just wondering, if the person is single then would he able to save 7k = 3.5 lakh/month?



3.5L/month? What would you do with that much money in India?  Thats ridiculously high for Indian standard. I will be happy if i am able to save $3k per month (1.4L).


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

First of all, getting a job with 180k(9k net pay month) itself is very difficult. I think a small percentage of the entire population will be getting this.
Secondly after the expense of 7k, what is left is AUD2k+ which will be close to about 90k INR. So when or how would a person be able to buy a house in sydney and stop paying the rent?
Does this option seem to be fair or are we missing something on the expense part, sounds to me like a little higher (7k)...??


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

shorefisher said:


> First of all, getting a job with 180k(9k net pay month) itself is very difficult. I think a small percentage of the entire population will be getting this.
> Secondly after the expense of 7k, what is left is AUD2k+ which will be close to about 90k INR. So when or how would a person be able to buy a house in sydney and stop paying the rent?
> Does this option seem to be fair or are we missing something on the expense part, sounds to me like a little higher (7k)...??


The OP is going on company sponsored visa 457 and i think his firm would be the one to decide whats best for him.

Yes as a fresh PR migrant that's something beyond most of our reach, and the figures are based out of the people experience and covers a family of four with only one person earning .

Thats the hard reality mate, if you really want to live here and are dreaming of building a house you need to lead a frugal life and live far away from CBD if you are staying in Sydney. 
Plus if you are married both of you must earn and then in span of few years with good mortgage you can think of building a house that too far from CBD. 
Good thing is interest rates are low so at least you can think of paying your loans back at peace unlike India where half of the life is spent paying back the mortgages.


----------



## gb_raj (Jun 10, 2015)

shorefisher said:


> First of all, getting a job with 180k(9k net pay month) itself is very difficult. I think a small percentage of the entire population will be getting this.
> Secondly after the expense of 7k, what is left is AUD2k+ which will be close to about 90k INR. So when or how would a person be able to buy a house in sydney and stop paying the rent?
> Does this option seem to be fair or are we missing something on the expense part, sounds to me like a little higher (7k)...??


yes, 180k seems bit ambitious. But will wait and see what my company offers me. Buying a house is not in my mind. its too early to think about it.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

I would be very angry if the OP were to manage to get his company to pay 180K. 457 visas are only for positions that no Australians (or PR) want or there are not enough people looking for jobs in. If it were known that a position wasd going for a bank that paid 180K and was only a middle manager position - there would be hundreds of applications.

Banking is not a very highly paid position here - and the companies will need to pay the market rate in order to secured you the visa to start with (and they have to prove they have not been able to fill it from Australian applications). This is a bit easier if it is an Indian bank but they cannot bring you in at a higher salary than the job requires......there is a move to allow them to actually pay 457 visa holders 10% less than the market rate.

You will need to pay for schooling for your children on this visa which is HIGH. International fees are around 4-8K peer child per year (small discount for the second child). IF you are looking at child care then its because your wife will also be working which will increase your take home page because she will be taxed at a lower rate than you.

Alot of the posters have indicated the different in cost of living between the cities. While that is apparent companies do not increase the salary if you are living in Sydney than if you are living in Melbourne for instance - banking salaries tend to be the same across the country...if you want to save money you ask for a transfer to a country region and the return to Sydney when you have climbed the ladder a bit.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

gb_raj said:


> yes, 180k seems bit ambitious. But will wait and see what my company offers me. Buying a house is not in my mind. its too early to think about it.


Ha Ha Poms getting angry mate  . You better don't reveal if you manage to get one . ( Just kidding around  )


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Will a 80k salary in Sydney for bachelor guy like me be enough?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Scattley said:


> I would be very angry if the OP were to manage to get his company to pay 180K. 457 visas are only for positions that no Australians (or PR) want or there are not enough people looking for jobs in. If it were known that a position wasd going for a bank that paid 180K and was only a middle manager position - there would be hundreds of applications.
> 
> Banking is not a very highly paid position here - and the companies will need to pay the market rate in order to secured you the visa to start with (and they have to prove they have not been able to fill it from Australian applications). This is a bit easier if it is an Indian bank but they cannot bring you in at a higher salary than the job requires......there is a move to allow them to actually pay 457 visa holders 10% less than the market rate.
> 
> ...


I disagree with you. Investment banks pays well be it any part of world. for guys with 10+ years of experience in IB, I do not think 180k is too difficult.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> Will a 80k salary in Sydney for bachelor guy like me be enough?


It is not a lot of money, about $5k net. Depends on where in Sydney you want to live. You can check on realestate.com.au.

Cheers


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ben-HH said:


> It is not a lot of money, about $5k net. Depends on where in Sydney you want to live. You can check on realestate.com.au.
> 
> Cheers


Sydney western suburbs? Whats average rent in that area for studio room?
How about 80k in melbourne?


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> Sydney western suburbs? Whats average rent in that area for studio room?
> How about 80k in melbourne?


Not sure. Check realestate.com.au or domain.com.au


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ben-HH said:


> Not sure. Check realestate.com.au or domain.com.au


ok thanks mate.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

gb_raj said:


> ...My lifestyle is not extravagant. I spend in travel and food. Like dining out once/twice a week and do weekend trips once a month....


This is extravagance in Australia and sure considered close to that in India too


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

gb_raj said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. That clears things and gives me better perspective now. The Pay calculator suggests that i need to have 180k to get 9k net pay. My lifestyle is not extravagant. I'm a teetotaler. But I spend in travel and food. Like dining out once/twice a week and do weekend trips once a month and a weeklong vacation once a year. I dont think the move would be financially beneficial if i cant save 2k atleast. The $80/day child care seems to be quite high, but its something i definitely need to opt for the little one.
> 
> I would assume 7k for expenses and anything beyond it as saving, so will target for 9-10k per month.


I have a similar profile as yours and work as an IT PM in one of the large Banks in Melbourne.. As I manage financials for my project, I can tell that my senior manager who is 25 years experienced and brought up here draws close to 190k...Not saying this is the threashold but sure sets a perspective..


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

aspiring_singh said:


> I have a similar profile as yours and work as an IT PM in one of the large Banks in Melbourne.. As I manage financials for my project, I can tell that my senior manager who is 25 years experienced and brought up here draws close to 190k...Not saying this is the threashold but sure sets a perspective..


HEY MATE,

CONGRATS FOR GETTING A JOB IN HAND BEFORE REACHING TO OZ........

Could you please throw some light on how you managed to score a job from offshore?? Also since you are into bank please do let me know what are the possibilities of getting a job in Australian bank if someone holds an experience of 5+years in retail banking and corporate banking (India).

Your revert would be highly appreciated.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> HEY MATE,
> 
> CONGRATS FOR GETTING A JOB IN HAND BEFORE REACHING TO OZ........
> 
> ...


I think you didnt go thru entire post of what OP has to say. He is being reallocated on a 457 visa by his existing firm to Australia that's not the PR category visa.

Are you into IT side of Retail and Corporate, If yes apply to some of the leading banks in OZ directly. please specify your area of work and domain and sub domain work that you have done/ developed/ tested. 
Two of my friends recently got into CBA, one of them from offshore but he was from Investment Bank and CBA was one of the clients for whom he was working for he was into mainframes and other was a developer with 7 years experience in corporate banking product


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> It is not a lot of money, about $5k net. Depends on where in Sydney you want to live. You can check on realestate.com.au.
> 
> Cheers


That is not good enough if someone is going so many miles away from home country I think. My mindset was different. I was thinking I could save around couple of lacs per month INR, which I used to when I was in UK.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Sameer1626 said:


> HEY MATE,
> 
> CONGRATS FOR GETTING A JOB IN HAND BEFORE REACHING TO OZ........
> 
> ...


Hi
I have been working in the UK with a leading bank in europe so all interviews etc were from UK and flew direct from there.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> I think you didnt go thru entire post of what OP has to say. He is being reallocated on a 457 visa by his existing firm to Australia that's not the PR category visa.
> 
> Are you into IT side of Retail and Corporate, If yes apply to some of the leading banks in OZ directly. please specify your area of work and domain and sub domain work that you have done/ developed/ tested.
> Two of my friends recently got into CBA, one of them from offshore but he was from Investment Bank and CBA was one of the clients for whom he was working for he was into mainframes and other was a developer with 7 years experience in corporate banking product


Hi,

yeah you are right i havent gone thru the whole thread  sorry for jumping n and popping questions........

I am not into IT i am into the customer service not the backend.......

Anyways thanks for your detailed revert and helping


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

amzamz said:


> That is not good enough if someone is going so many miles away from home country I think. My mindset was different. I was thinking I could save around couple of lacs per month INR, which I used to when I was in UK.


Saving a couple of INR lakhs (~ AUD 4K)nowadays is difficult with the dollar rate going down, and the rent and fuel prices going up. 

But think about it this way, if you can save 1Lakh comfortably in India, after doing everything as per your wishlist, then the scenario looks really well set for you there. Coming to Australia means you have to start the life by tending to everything yourself, be it cooking/cleaning/everything else that normally you would have help for in India. Even if you have similar or even say AUD 3K of savings a month, the question you have to ask is whether you are ready to give up everything you have there, and start in here?

well, on the plus side, Australia is a comparatively a much safer, and peaceful country. so thinking long term is still a good option here. but this is definitely not the place for a quick cash accumulation kind of purposes.

not trying to discourage anyone here, just putting facts in front of ppl. up to everyone to decide for themselves, and make the best informed decision.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

cooluno said:


> Saving a couple of INR lakhs (~ AUD 4K)nowadays is difficult with the dollar rate going down, and the rent and fuel prices going up.
> 
> But think about it this way, if you can save 1Lakh comfortably in India, after doing everything as per your wishlist, then the scenario looks really well set for you there. Coming to Australia means you have to start the life by tending to everything yourself, be it cooking/cleaning/everything else that normally you would have help for in India. Even if you have similar or even say AUD 3K of savings a month, the question you have to ask is whether you are ready to give up everything you have there, and start in here?
> 
> ...


So true,migrating to another country should never be decided just on scale of money.
Everyone's priorities are different, and if someone's is money...then should think multiple times.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

cooluno said:


> Saving a couple of INR lakhs (~ AUD 4K)nowadays is difficult with the dollar rate going down, and the rent and fuel prices going up.
> 
> But think about it this way, if you can save 1Lakh comfortably in India, after doing everything as per your wishlist, then the scenario looks really well set for you there. Coming to Australia means you have to start the life by tending to everything yourself, be it cooking/cleaning/everything else that normally you would have help for in India. Even if you have similar or even say AUD 3K of savings a month, the question you have to ask is whether you are ready to give up everything you have there, and start in here?
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you. Google AUD rates predicted by famous economists. AUD will fall to 62 cents by this year end. Which mean 1 AUD will be below 40 Rs same as it was before mining boom. AUD will go back to its original and right market value.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> I fully agree with you. Google AUD rates predicted by famous economists. AUD will fall to 62 cents by this year end. Which mean 1 AUD will be below 40 Rs same as it was before mining boom. AUD will go back to its original and right market value.


Yes, mate. Sorry to project this view, but being here the last 5 years, I have seen the dollar start from around 43, go up to 67, and then coming back to 48 levels. And from the looks of it, this is going to be how it is for quite some time now. with the expenses of having a comfortable lifestyle here in Sydney, the thought of insane savings is something we have to keep at bay. it is more of living for the moment, and also, making the best of what is left after that, as way of savings.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

cooluno said:


> Yes, mate. Sorry to project this view, but being here the last 5 years, I have seen the dollar start from around 43, go up to 67, and then coming back to 48 levels. And from the looks of it, this is going to be how it is for quite some time now. with the expenses of having a comfortable lifestyle here in Sydney, the thought of insane savings is something we have to keep at bay. it is more of living for the moment, and also, making the best of what is left after that, as way of savings.


Well I feel the distinction should be based on the fact that most of us commenting are coming on PR that's coming here and thinking of getting settled rather than having a typical indian mindset of only saving.
I came few years back and stayed for 2 years on 457 and that time my mentality was of saving, ( Its other fact that due to my lifestyle and living a joly life i hardly saved anything plus OZ is expensive  ).
But thinking of OZ in comparison with say States is foolish, there is notable inflation and currency fluctuation as stated by some OP's so at the end you might save and save big if you are lucky and other mining boom strikes or the savings might be hardly of any worth going by current AUD value.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel, it cannot be about money always. It's the lifestyle, may be a better educations for our children, a more safe , corruption free country to live in. Yes it would be challenging to live an extravagant life but one must get used to living.
Refer the below links, I don't see a drastic change in the world economy so it's just a matter of settling down. 
Australia | Economic Forecasts | 2014-2050 Outlook
India | Economic Forecasts | 2014-2050 Outlook


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes its the social security and safety of future that is beyond any monetary gains of comparison...


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> I feel, it cannot be about money always. It's the lifestyle, may be a better educations for our children, a more safe , corruption free country to live in. Yes it would be challenging to live an extravagant life but one must get used to living.
> Refer the below links, I don't see a drastic change in the world economy so it's just a matter of settling down. ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gb_raj (Jun 10, 2015)

Keeping aside the discussion on salary, what is the average monthly expenses of an Indian family with school going kids in Sydney? Can you people share your experience please. I'm referring to only the living expenses like Rent, utilities, groceries, commuting and schooling. The basics which are the mandatory spend every month.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

How much is the expense for a single person

for rent 

for others 

I am thinking 1000 for rent in a shared flat - private room 

1000 for food, internet, transport, phone etc

2000 should be okay?? or less than this or more? Can you people mention any range


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Read the threads on The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad few of them have cost of living mentioned.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Alena123 said:


> How much is the expense for a single person
> 
> for rent
> 
> ...



Its way too much.

As per your requirement, shared flat - private room rent will be $180-200 (x4)
$75 for weekly grocery 
$200 for travel (per month)
$60 for mobile (per month)
$100 for miscellaneous (per month)

Do your math  Its less than $1500 per month for a single person


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Vijay24 said:


> Its way too much.
> 
> As per your requirement, shared flat - private room rent will be $180-200 (x4)
> $75 for weekly grocery
> ...


then its fine no..say if I earn 80k, 5k is inhand and 3-3.5k saving which is 1 - 1.5 lac
I don't think expenses will cross 2k aud even in Sydney for a single person


----------



## gb_raj (Jun 10, 2015)

Vijay24 said:


> Its way too much.
> 
> As per your requirement, shared flat - private room rent will be $180-200 (x4)
> $75 for weekly grocery
> ...



This actually makes me wonder if a family of 4 would really need 7k per month as suggested in earlier posts. Rent - 2k, utilities - 1k, groceries - 1k, schooling - 1k. total 5k which is the mandatory expense. Am I missing something big in this?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

gb_raj said:


> This actually makes me wonder if a family of 4 would really need 7k per month as suggested in earlier posts. Rent - 2k, utilities - 1k, groceries - 1k, schooling - 1k. total 5k which is the mandatory expense. Am I missing something big in this?


I think family of four would be 

1500-2000 rent

1000 food groceries 

500- transport, mobile, internet, utilities 

500-1000 school - they will get tax rebates and benefits for kids too

it would be 3500-4000 max and if both are earning say 10k income and 4-5k expense


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I think family of four would be
> 
> 1500-2000 rent
> 
> ...


That would be living in most frugal way miles from CBD not venturing out not dining out and doing all the chores by self minus the child care which op wants to opt for. 

I used to spend alone around 3500k last year but that was in melbourne .

It depends on ones lifestyle you can always manage with most basics if you want.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> That would be living in most frugal way miles from CBD not venturing out not dining out and doing all the chores by self minus the child care which op wants to opt for.
> 
> I used to spend alone around 3500k last year but that was in melbourne .
> 
> It depends on ones lifestyle you can always manage with most basics if you want.


What you used to spend 3500 upon.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> What you used to spend 3500 upon.


Well actually now i feel i spent a lot  but i dont repent, I was earning decent and enjoyed OZ to its full (never thought would be heading back there permanently to a different city now  ) . 
I was living very close to the beach in Mordialloc and was spending close to 300 to 350 per week on a single room studio house ( was not sharing ). But this was close to 5 minute walk from beach and was well connected to the city used to spend most of the weekends out. 
I can be a tourist adviser when it comes to vic  have covered almost all the places. 
Have been to NZ and Tasmania too and went for a week long trek to alps .
I enjoyed oz but at the end i was having nearly zero saving while few of my friends who were saving decently got posh apartments in Bangalore ( I really dont care about this now but yeah those guys didn't venture out like me ) . So it might not be totally a wise decision for many here and i might have not taken that if i was coming on PR with uncertainties .
But that's my story though i respect how you guys came out with that brake up, let me see if i can follow similar one this time .


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Are there not any tax rebate or returns at year end? UK do so, after filing return you can expect around 40% tax coming back.. So its a kind of saving even if we spend all monthly in hand.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> Well actually now i feel i spent a lot  but i dont repent, I was earning decent and enjoyed OZ to its full (never thought would be heading back there permanently to a different city now  ) .
> I was living very close to the beach in Mordialloc and was spending close to 300 to 350 per week on a single room studio house ( was not sharing ). But this was close to 5 minute walk from beach and was well connected to the city used to spend most of the weekends out.
> I can be a tourist adviser when it comes to vic  have covered almost all the places.
> Have been to NZ and Tasmania too and went for a week long trek to alps .
> ...


Are you going to perth now or Sydney


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> That would be living in most frugal way miles from CBD not venturing out not dining out and doing all the chores by self minus the child care which op wants to opt for.
> 
> I used to spend alone around 3500k last year but that was in melbourne .
> 
> It depends on ones lifestyle you can always manage with most basics if you want.


I totally agree! And beside this you and your kids would not participate in any social life (Football club, swimmimg lessons etc) hence probably struggle to integrate...

I have a family of 5 and spent about $8,500 per month and had a good life. Living close to the beaches, eating out once a month, kids in clubs etc BUT no big savings, no long holiday trips. But hey...we lived close to the beach so every weekend was like holidays


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Are you going to perth now or Sydney


Heading to Perth next month another beautiful city. Have got my own small place near Swan Banks. Lets see what OZ has stored in for me


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> Heading to Perth next month another beautiful city. Have got my own small place near Swan Banks. Lets see what OZ has stored in for me


Own small place thats great

How much did that cost you

I am more into big city and crowd where loads of jobs are present so I am not thinking anything but only Sydney. 

What would be cost of a 2 bhk 1 bhk studio flat in Sydney

I dont think I can maintain a house. Apartments, flats what is their buy price range


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Own small place thats great
> 
> How much did that cost you
> 
> ...


Thats great m more into small ones  

But hey loads of people loads of jobs that cancels out each other i guess 

Anyways all oz cities are beautiful i am not sure of the exact cost in sydney, but according to me apartments and house cost same here . 

you can check the cost from Real Estate, Property & Homes For Sale - realestate.com.au 

After mining crash to lift the economy the house rates where made considerably low around 4% (that should pop many indian eyes) but houses are expensive and mortgages still run for plenty of years.


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

I was all set to leave to AU in the next two months, received the PR a few months ago. 

However, all of a sudden I got a new opportunity to work in India. The salary+benefits are comparable, if not more than what i can possibly get in AU when i start. When i calculate the savings potential, staying back In India might be a better option at this time. I do have a family to take care of. Currently I am the only earning member of the family. Kid would start schooling in another year. 

I do not have a job or possible job offer in AU so the question is about certainty vs uncertainty at this time.

My reasoning for thinking of relocation to AU was better standards of living (clean environment, no dust etc.) and aspirations. However, unless you really get to the top, don't think the pay can be really great at this stage. 

Is it advisable to continue in India for some more time (3-5 years), save and invest as much as possible, increase skill sets/certifications/degrees and then move to Australia or may be another international opportunity ? I am still in my early 30's.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

*
My reasoning for thinking of relocation to AU was better standards of living (clean environment, no dust etc.) and aspirations. However, unless you really get to the top, don't think the pay can be really great at this stage. *

There goes your reason for reallocation, If thats priority to you plus a different child upbringing you have to take risk mate . Yeah at start would be really challenging but that's what people are doing for ages. 
I guess, even while staying in India you must have taken risks and faced challenges which have brought you to your current position.

*I was all set to leave to AU in the next two months, received the PR a few months ago. 

However, all of a sudden I got a new opportunity to work in India. The salary+benefits are comparable, if not more than what i can possibly get in AU when i start. When i calculate the savings potential, staying back In India might be a better option at this time. I do have a family to take care of. Currently I am the only earning member of the family. Kid would start schooling in another year. *

With things said above if salary and benefits are only thing you are looking for then dont look further as you are already satisfied. Your desire to come here must be based on many other things which cannot be judged only on these two parameters. Probably i am saying this because i am not your shoes but you need to leave something for some greater possibilities.

*I do not have a job or possible job offer in AU so the question is about certainty vs uncertainty at this time.

Is it advisable to continue in India for some more time (3-5 years), save and invest as much as possible, increase skill sets/certifications/degrees and then move to Australia or may be another international opportunity ? I am still in my early 30's.
*
Most of the people dont have a job, I am leaving one of the high paying jobs and going to a location where most wont but that's the beauty of it, I know i can work hard and keep on striving towards success and one day i would reach there irrespective of where i am heading to. The skills at least in IT are changing as days are progressing so you need to keep on learning those and there is no end of that plus you are in 30 think of mid level crisis you will face few years down the line and then forget about coming here.

At the end these are my views if you are scared of uncertainties then there is a certain environment which is the comfort of your house where you should stay but if there is joy and courage of looking whats beyond you can come here.

Cheers and have great day


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you. Salary and benefits are not the only thing but yes, that matters to an extent at this stage of life to me. 

I agree on your points about risk, mid life crisis etc. All i am trying to check is which is worthwhile. A last minute twist in my life (with a good job offer in India) is trying to make me think twice. The timing of the offer is bit interesting. Especially when i decided on the dates to move to AU.

Yes, need not be smooth when we start life at new place. I hardly got any savings, so i tend to think with the current choice that i got, its better to save up some money, gain more qualifications and then go to AU eventually. I also need to keep in mind that i need to keep the Visa active and the delays would definitely affect my chances to get the AU citizenship. 

Its open ended, I agree. But want to hear about the thoughts so that i make an informed decision.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

How is the dating and marriage culture in Australia. How is it different from india. Is it better or worse. 

Any girls / guys here who married a different nationality person while in Australia 

I wonder nobody talks about this topic here. Is it that mostly married people only migrate or they bring spouses from home countries later on.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Good question Alena!! Life is all about relationship not money  

looking forward for some insight of Australian Culture. 



Alena123 said:


> How is the dating and marriage culture in Australia. How is it different from india. Is it better or worse.
> 
> Any girls / guys here who married a different nationality person while in Australia


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Good question Alena!! Life is all about relationship not money
> 
> looking forward for some insight of Australian Culture.



waiting for some insights too


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

No insights


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> No insights


Left behind a good paying job in your country is quite foolish mate. 

Go to Oz validate your first intake of your visa and then go back to your contry, do saving up$ and gain more experience, then you look and secure a good job in Oz and only then make a switch.

Regards.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> How is the dating and marriage culture in Australia. How is it different from india. Is it better or worse.
> 
> Any girls / guys here who married a different nationality person while in Australia
> 
> I wonder nobody talks about this topic here. Is it that mostly married people only migrate or they bring spouses from home countries later on.


We can't scale on ratio of bachelors and married going there I think. Both have different prospectives, motives, and challenges of moving to oz. 

I being eligible bachelor who is yet to reach thirtees seeing oz to be quite exciting. We'll tend to get introduced to all together different culture n custom.


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

*Hey CIVIL ENGINEER*

I am Writing my CDR now, 
I wrote it but didn't send it
i wrote first episode - structural steel design project
second episode - site engineer
third one- quantity surveyor 
Is it ok?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sunishsamuel said:


> Thank you. Salary and benefits are not the only thing but yes, that matters to an extent at this stage of life to me.
> 
> I agree on your points about risk, mid life crisis etc. All i am trying to check is which is worthwhile. A last minute twist in my life (with a good job offer in India) is trying to make me think twice. The timing of the offer is bit interesting. Especially when i decided on the dates to move to AU.
> 
> ...


What is your stream of work ? 

It's hard to give advice without knowing all the details. Like, does the other company have their office(s) in AU ? etc

FWIW, if you have no savings and you are the only earning member (also assuming you have to support parents/siblings/etc) I reckon you'd be better off staying in India for a while and save up. If the kids are yet to start schooling, then it is a no brainer. Most kids easily integrate at later stages in AU schools. There are special integration programs for immigrant kids. Come to AU on vacation and validate your visa. You have 5 long years after that to move. In the meanwhile, you can keep trying for jobs from India. Slim chance of success, but there is a chance. 

Personally, I believe too much in destiny. Nothing that happens to us is random. At the end of the length and depth of my discussions with myself before immigrating I thought I would fuse my brain and cause mental illness. Today, a year and few months in AU, I am happily employed and half a million dollars in debt. Of course, the fear of losing my job to some 457er/outsourcing is ever present. 

AU is a very expensive country. What if you aren't able to find a decent job ? Even if you came here alone and slogged it off, there is no guarantee that you will end up earning and saving large sums of money. 

I get my daily dose of laughter from this forum reading how people here have such rosy dreams about life in AU. It is, if you get a good paying job. If working as an assistant in supermakets/ petrol pumps is your dream job, then yes, there is some hope. Some. Even those stores hire kids from the uni. And I see on these forums how 10+ years IT experienced fellas want to work as checkout assistants after giving up well paying cushy jobs back home.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Alena123 said:


> How is the dating and marriage culture in Australia. How is it different from india. Is it better or worse.
> 
> Any girls / guys here who married a different nationality person while in Australia
> 
> I wonder nobody talks about this topic here. Is it that mostly married people only migrate or they bring spouses from home countries later on.


A strange thing I have noticed here is many (i'd say 2 in 3) local men are married to women from South East Asia. At most social gatherings, there is a sea of inter racial couples. A Caucasian couple is almost becoming a rare occurrence. There are way more varied interracial couples one can see in Australia - than one would see else where (USA for eg). I think all 2nd/3rd generation immigrants from various countries growing up in AU are contributing to it. 

One of the reasons I am told by mates is, Asian/Aboriginal women make better wives. A lot of Asian women from poor countries marry older men simply to immigrate. But I have heard a lot of successful love stories of old Aussie men and young Asian women. Sometimes I wonder what kind of a gene pool we'd end up in 20 years. It's amaazing


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

very insightful happybuddha; as you mentioned you have taken up loan of around 1/2m aud, can you shed some light on what the ease of getting home loan, I mean no. of times the salary etc.. what are the prevailing interest rates. Also are there any discounts for first time buyers especially PR holders?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> A strange thing I have noticed here is many (i'd say 2 in 3) local men are married to women from South East Asia. At most social gatherings, there is a sea of inter racial couples. A Caucasian couple is almost becoming a rare occurrence. There are way more varied interracial couples one can see in Australia - than one would see else where (USA for eg). I think all 2nd/3rd generation immigrants from various countries growing up in AU are contributing to it.
> 
> One of the reasons I am told by mates is, Asian/Aboriginal women make better wives. A lot of Asian women from poor countries marry older men simply to immigrate. But I have heard a lot of successful love stories of old Aussie men and young Asian women. Sometimes I wonder what kind of a gene pool we'd end up in 20 years. It's amaazing


At least half of our friends have kids who have married Asians and not in the context of older men/younger women. Some are Aussie born, some not. One couple of German and Greek background have Sri Lankan and a Philipino daughters-in-law. Another couple have just acquired a Chinese daughter-in-law. Another has one who is Indian. 
Australia is extremely multicultural and the intermarriage statistics can be researched online. We just went on a tour to South America. The guide was Aussie/Barazilian of Serbian background. Her daughter is married to a Samoan. That is the Aussie reality.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

vixiv said:


> very insightful happybuddha; as you mentioned you have taken up loan of around 1/2m aud, can you shed some light on what the ease of getting home loan, I mean no. of times the salary etc.. what are the prevailing interest rates. Also are there any discounts for first time buyers especially PR holders?


A google will give you all answers. Ask here if googling doesn't help.

As a general rule, at the moment, getting loans for Principal Place of Residence (house where you will live) are extremely easy. I think most banks want to see you employed for atleast a year or have genuine savings of some value (which I dont remember). Interest rates are at an all time low. I think one bank is offering 3.99% fixed for 3 years. I am a slightly above averagely paid IT ******. Nothing too great imo, But I think that made it easier for me. There are no discounts for first home buyers, but there are grants depending on the state/territory you choose to live in. Good luck.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

vixiv said:


> very insightful happybuddha; as you mentioned you have taken up loan of around 1/2m aud, can you shed some light on what the ease of getting home loan, I mean no. of times the salary etc.. what are the prevailing interest rates. Also are there any discounts for first time buyers especially PR holders?


If you have some decent savings and have a permanent sort of job most of them would be happy to offer you loans. There is real estate boom which was inline with mining crash recently when interest rates came down to 4.00% . That has made a steep price increase so my 750 k Strata house is being sold at astonishing 900 ~ 1 million . Yeah you need to bear those heavy mortgages which will be running for couple of years though


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

I tend to agree with Marissa. Here it is very multicultural and there are many inter racial couples. Many Indians have married successfully with people of Australian, Chinese, Malaysian, English descent. It will be very hard for a very traditional orthodox Indian parent who is crazy about caste, religion and sect to accept the dating culture here but that is Australia and you have to accept your kids will one day date or choose to live with somebody from a different culture or religion or from the same sex. 

The general trend i have noticed is that folks here date and go through relationships and maybe one night stands from high school into college and their twenties and thirties and then either settle down with a live in partner or marry by their mid thirties and start a family although there are exceptions and variations at either end. 

People usually express surprise at the arranged marriage concept which is prevalent in first generation Indian and Chinese communities and will ask you about that as its a very strange concept for them that your life partner can be chosen by your parents.

Hope that gives some perspective.



MarissaAnna said:


> At least half of our friends have kids who have married Asians and not in the context of older men/younger women. Some are Aussie born, some not. One couple of German and Greek background have Sri Lankan and a Philipino daughters-in-law. Another couple have just acquired a Chinese daughter-in-law. Another has one who is Indian.
> Australia is extremely multicultural and the intermarriage statistics can be researched online. We just went on a tour to South America. The guide was Aussie/Barazilian of Serbian background. Her daughter is married to a Samoan. That is the Aussie reality.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for such informative and non judgemental responses folks 

How is the life for females in Sydney


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> What is your stream of work ?
> 
> It's hard to give advice without knowing all the details. Like, does the other company have their office(s) in AU ? etc
> 
> ...


My stream of work is IT Manager/infastructure Project Manager - worked/works on both consulting/management of the infrastructure.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

They express surprise on Indian hindus being vegetarian. We also express surprise on sex before marriage. 

no doubt the cultures are different and western people are good managers. This is not limited to Australia. 





cdpothen said:


> I tend to agree with Marissa. Here it is very multicultural and there are many inter racial couples. Many Indians have married successfully with people of Australian, Chinese, Malaysian, English descent. It will be very hard for a very traditional orthodox Indian parent who is crazy about caste, religion and sect to accept the dating culture here but that is Australia and you have to accept your kids will one day date or choose to live with somebody from a different culture or religion or from the same sex.
> 
> The general trend i have noticed is that folks here date and go through relationships and maybe one night stands from high school into college and their twenties and thirties and then either settle down with a live in partner or marry by their mid thirties and start a family although there are exceptions and variations at either end.
> 
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

If a person have decent salary in India, I believe he can get a decent salary in Australia too. Just that if you convert that into currency of your home country, it feels good.

If he can crack interviews in India and have decent communication skills, I think it would not be that difficult to secure job in Australia.




sunishsamuel said:


> riginally Posted by happybuddha View Post
> What is your stream of work ?
> 
> It's hard to give advice without knowing all the details. Like, does the other company have their office(s) in AU ? etc
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> If a person have decent salary in India, I believe he can get a decent salary in Australia too. Just that if you convert that into currency of your home country, it feels good.
> 
> If he can crack interviews in India and have decent communication skills, I think it would not be that difficult to secure job in Australia.


well said..job market is not that bad..my friends got jobs from offshore..(including flight tickets).


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> well said..job market is not that bad..my friends got jobs from offshore..(including flight tickets).


Its Bad for someone who doesn't want to bend or cant bend. 

I have seen many who don't want to take the road down and sit and start coding or doing the work which has some jobs here plus if they tend to then they are competing with the folks who are already into those and seeking jobs on those arena . They want to have the same privileges and comfort as they were having back home. 

If you are still in the creative zone like some one who loves his code or who can have fun testing and can show the skills then there is no dearth for positive role here (I am speaking this with three years of experience in OZ). It takes roughly two to three months to get some suitable job in India too the one which you like , so you need to have patience and do a clever search when you are here. Someone who has got the job being offshore has definitely taken this path.

Yeah Happy Buddha is right about certain kind of jobs like the ones which need exposure to local market mostly managerial and marketing sort of there are enough smart people out here so you must bring some real good skills to get those sort of jobs. So maybe he his right in telling them to step back or don't expect a similar lift at the start or if you do then dont repent.

Cheers


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BngToPerth said:


> Its Bad for someone who doesn't want to bend or cant bend.
> 
> I have seen many who don't want to take the road down and sit and start coding or doing the work which has some jobs here plus if they tend to then they are competing with the folks who are already into those and seeking jobs on those arena . They want to have the same privileges and comfort as they were having back home.
> 
> ...


One should not bend on the type of job he wants. 

Management require experience in any part of world. You need to fit into their culture too.

However, coding skills doesn't. Even a fresher can code well

It is English language vs coding language. Both are language. 

It is just English language/culture takes time to learn.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

atmahesh said:


> One should not bend on the type of job he wants.
> 
> Management require experience in any part of world. You need to fit into their culture too.
> 
> ...


You are making no sense. You are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

perhaps true only in my limited space of bank captive. 

Cheers,



mikstylo said:


> You are making no sense. You are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

atmahesh said:


> If a person have decent salary in India, I believe he can get a decent salary in Australia too. Just that if you convert that into currency of your home country, it feels good.
> 
> If he can crack interviews in India and have decent communication skills, I think it would not be that difficult to secure job in Australia.


Although I wish you well, I see you cannot comprehend how comparison works. This is visible in how you compare job markets and languages. 

Decent salary is subjective. I have seen people decide to immigrate for salaries as low as 60k AUD. Which is ridiculous imo. I can understand that it may be an appealing salary for someone who moved to the cities in India from a rural place and now wants a new start in another country. 

Cracking interviews is only possible if you get called for the damn interview. Read along this forum and see how people struggle to even get called for an interview. 




atmahesh said:


> *One should not bend on the type of job he wants. *
> 
> Management require experience in any part of world. You need to fit into their culture too.
> 
> ...


Are you for real ? Just wait till a few bills pile up. I think you are absurdly out of touch with reality 
Just out of curiosity, what is your IELTS score mate ?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

happybuddha said:


> Although I wish you well, I see you cannot comprehend how comparison works. This is visible in how you compare job markets and languages.
> 
> Decent salary is subjective. I have seen people decide to immigrate for salaries as low as 60k AUD. Which is ridiculous imo. I can understand that it may be an appealing salary for someone who moved to the cities in India from a rural place and now wants a new start in another country.
> 
> ...


Totally in agreement with you mate.

Few points worth pondering here

Yes the ground reality speaks from your words. Getting calls for interview is the major hurdle, Sitting back at comfy home and commenting is not going to change the situation. My views where more of where the jobs are but reaching those is still a uphill task. Come here and you would be witness of how things are. I hope the optimism helps and definitely everyone needs that.

Venture out in oz I am speaking by being acquainted for three years here. And am total agreement with Happy Buddha regarding the managerial positions , which are hard to come by for those freshly migrated fish. 

Others were my views , I was just giving a glimpse of how things are here. Needless to say that there are few positions and there is ever increasing migrating talent coming every month on PR and much more on 457 visa. So one needs to really show the recruiters how he is different than rest of the crowd.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> I disagree with you. Investment banks pays well be it any part of world. for guys with 10+ years of experience in IB, I do not think 180k is too difficult.


Hello Mate,

I would like to know about the position and pay scale of a person who is working in stock market like to buy or sale stock market securities ?

Can you help me for that ? One of my friend who is authorized stock broker In INDIA is willing to move Australia.

His experience is nearly 10 years in INDIA. What should he do for that ?

Thanks In advance.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> Totally in agreement with you mate.
> 
> Few points worth pondering here
> 
> ...



Hello Mate,

I would like to know about the position and pay scale of a person who is working in stock market like to buy or sale stock market securities ?

Can you help me for that ? One of my friend who is authorized stock broker In INDIA is willing to move Australia.

His experience is nearly 10 years in INDIA. What should he do for that ?

Thanks In advance.


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Decent salary is subjective. I have seen people decide to immigrate for salaries as low as 60k AUD. Which is ridiculous imo. I can understand that it may be an appealing salary for someone who moved to the cities in India from a rural place and now wants a new start in another country.
> 
> Cracking interviews is only possible if you get called for the damn interview. Read along this forum and see how people struggle to even get called for an interview.


When i applied for the PR, the consultant told that the market is very good for jobs - People finding jobs in a week to 3 months and lived happily thereafter ! Well, i did not verify the veracity of such claims as I was already having rosy dreams of a similar future. They even had "case studies" of how people went from India and making AUD 100k plus. No one ever told me about the contract/temp jobs, time to get a permanent job etc. Well, its my mistake too, should have utilized forums like this and did some research. I never even thought that its not easy to even get shortlisted/called for an interview. 

In addition, once the PR application started, I thought of going cool and dreamed of saving money before going to AU. My target was AUD 20-35k in savings before i board my flight to AU. Now when i told I am coming with a family and 35k to AU, my friends and relatives laughed at it. You mean 15,00,000 Indian Rupee is not enough for me & family to survive 6 months ? Yes, that's the truth ! 

I also overlooked the fact that child care benefits wont start from day one. Plus always under the assumption (or foolish enough) that i can get a fancy AUD90-100k job from when i land at AU. 

My intention to move out of India is simple - need savings, buy a villa or duplex in AU suburbs, some discipline in ilfe - getting up on time, reaching office on time, no late night calls, able to meet people on time, follow lane discipline, no honking/rash driving, enjoy the weekends with activities like sports, hobbies etc. 

I am able to get better clarity now, thanks to the feedback from you and others in the forum. I'd wait and move when i know i've enough backup to face the reality ! Also stopped converting Dollar to INR and comparing the costs between apples and oranges


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a "reality check" thread in the platypus den. Do read that. And I recommend, you also need to research the Australian real estate marketplace.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I tend to agree with you guys BngtoPerth and HappyBudha.

I have applied for internal transfer in my company but they did not shortlist for the interview yet even though it is in the same department and appears a good match in terms of skill and domain knowledge required. I am not poking their nose because I do not have got GRANT yet. I will follow up after Grant in July. Getting calls is difficult it seems. 
However, such challenge to get a desired job do exist in India too. You have to learn and fill your gaps to move forward.

Apologise for my English happybudha. 

have a good weekend guys. 




BngToPerth said:


> Totally in agreement with you mate.
> 
> Few points worth pondering here
> 
> ...


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sunishsamuel said:


> When i applied for the PR, the consultant told that the market is very good for jobs - People finding jobs in a week to 3 months and lived happily thereafter ! Well, i did not verify the veracity of such claims as I was already having rosy dreams of a similar future. They even had "case studies" of how people went from India and making AUD 100k plus. No one ever told me about the contract/temp jobs, time to get a permanent job etc. Well, its my mistake too, should have utilized forums like this and did some research. I never even thought that its not easy to even get shortlisted/called for an interview.
> 
> In addition, once the PR application started, I thought of going cool and dreamed of saving money before going to AU. My target was AUD 20-35k in savings before i board my flight to AU. Now when i told I am coming with a family and 35k to AU, my friends and relatives laughed at it. You mean 15,00,000 Indian Rupee is not enough for me & family to survive 6 months ? Yes, that's the truth !
> 
> ...


Well, at least you dealt with a good consultant. Showing a rosy picture is a part of their job description I guess. 

And I wouldn't think yours is a lost case. After you validate your visa, you will have 5 years to come here. That was my initial plan anyway, to walk in just a day before the 5 year window disappears. Yes, thinking it will be a cake walk is a wrong assumption. It is a bit of a struggle in the beginning. I'd say be prepared to be unemployed for 6 months or so. Many people worth their salt do get placed in this time frame. Before you move, it is best to save some money to include the costs of supporting your family in India and yourself in AU. So worst case, you go back in 6 months and still can continue where you left off. 

Also, I'd say don't have a rosy picture about Australia. IMHO this is just like cleaner India with some better banking policies and a better civil infrastructure (police (to an extent), water, power etc). Thats all. Most of the Europeans are gaga over AU cos of its weather. They come here primarily to enjoy the weather - the blessings of which we take for granted in India. 

Are you sure child care benefits dont start from day one ? Because from what I have heard, child care is the only 'benefit' which begins from day 1. You may want to double check that.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

atmahesh said:


> I tend to agree with you guys BngtoPerth and HappyBudha.
> 
> Apologise for my English happybudha.
> 
> have a good weekend guys.


Aww, you don't have to apologise mate. You are atleast better than a lot of forum members imo. I was just genuinely curious about your score. But I see you have a PTE score. I dont know what PTE is, so, nevermind. Good luck mate.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Aww, you don't have to apologise mate. You are atleast better than a lot of forum members imo. I was just genuinely curious about your score. But I see you have a PTE score. I dont know what PTE is, so, nevermind. Good luck mate.


I have 65 in pte equivalent to 7 band of ielts in all sections.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> I get my daily dose of laughter from this forum reading how people here have such rosy dreams about life in AU. It is, if you get a good paying job. If working as an assistant in supermakets/ petrol pumps is your dream job, then yes, there is some hope. Some. Even those stores hire kids from the uni. And I see on these forums how 10+ years IT experienced fellas want to work as checkout assistants after giving up well paying cushy jobs back home.


Your last statement is quite intriguing. I think offshore IT jobs are losing their charm. Lack of growth, average pay hikes and insecurity about future are the key drivers for mid-aged, mid-experienced folks to think about a move to Oz.

I too wonder how going in Oz will solve that problem. 

So far as IT jobs in Oz goes, sooner or later- most of them will be sent offshore. Only the niche would perhaps remain.


----------



## vinug.nair (Feb 16, 2016)

hi ,

can you please confirm about banking job vaccancies in sydney or melbourne


----------

